# Living in Spain working in Gibraltar



## shira (Oct 14, 2011)

We just moved to Spain and I was wondering if anyone can help me. If we are working in Gibraltar and living in Spain as EU nationals - where do we pay taxes? 
Anyone knows how it works?

Thanks !!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi shira. I'm surprised no-one's come back to you on this one yet. 

If you scroll down to the bottom of this page you will see a number of threads on this subject - it comes up quite a lot. You might find your answers there but if not I'm sure someone who knows more than me will be along soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ooopss I missed this one - sorry! I think if you live in Spain then you pay your taxes to Spain. Its where you live for more than 183 days a year that determines who gets your taxes. It also means that as you are paying into Spain, you'll be entitled to healthcare there 

thats my understanding of the situation

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> ooopss I missed this one - sorry! I think if you live in Spain then you pay your taxes to Spain. Its where you live for more than 183 days a year that determines who gets your taxes. It also means that as you are paying into Spain, you'll be entitled to healthcare there
> 
> thats my understanding of the situation
> 
> Jo xxx


Well in our village (Jimena) many of the expats work in Gibraltar and I'm pretty sure they pay (income) tax there as well. But I don't really know which is why I haven't attempted to answer.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in Spain I pay my taxes on my main income in the U.K.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I live in Spain I pay my taxes on my main income in the U.K.



But isnt that a pension or unearned income thing??? I also thought that Gib didnt have a tax liability?? That said, I'm not very clever with tax and stuff LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> But isnt that a pension or unearned income thing??? I also thought that Gib didnt have a tax liability?? That said, I'm not very clever with tax and stuff LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Income is income, I have to fill out a U.K. tax return every year and next year I will also have to fill out a Spanish one, but won't get taxed twice on the U.K. income, or for that matter the Spanish income.


----------



## shira (Oct 14, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Hi shira. I'm surprised no-one's come back to you on this one yet.
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of this page you will see a number of threads on this subject - it comes up quite a lot. You might find your answers there but if not I'm sure someone who knows more than me will be along soon.


Thank you will check


----------



## shira (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Jo. I was told I need to pay Gibraltar.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shira said:


> Thanks Jo. I was told I need to pay Gibraltar.


Like I say, I'm no expert on tax laws. But I do know that in general you pay tax to the country you reside in for more than 183 days a year. Even my husband, when commuting to work in the UK, paid his taxes there because, unfortunately thats where he spent the majority of his time.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shira said:


> Thanks Jo. I was told I need to pay Gibraltar.


you'd pay income tax on Gib, but as a resident here you'd have to make a tax declaration - that doesn't necessarily mean you'd end up paying any more though


----------

